#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Knocking in IC Engines in engineering chemistry pdf free download

## abhishek katiyar

The power output and efficiency of an IC engine will depend on the  Compression ratio that could be the ratio of the volume of the cylinder  at the conclusion of the suction stroke to the volume of the cylinder  right at the end of the compression stroke.





  Similar Threads: Solid State Chemistry in engineering chemistry free pdf download Applications of UV in analytical chemistry in engineering chemistry pdf free download Nylon in engineering chemistry free pdf download Free Radical Mechanism in engineering chemistry pdf free download Free energy and EMF in engineering chemistry free download pdf

----------

